# Gate jumping competitions



## spacefaer (27 June 2013)

I was looking at the gate jumping competition in H&H this week and wondering who else was putting one on this summer or autumn? 

I think it's a new phenomenon in England - I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong

I'd quite like to have a go ...... ;-)


----------



## Kittykat100 (28 June 2013)

I went to the VWH kennels when they held a very good gate jumping competition back in May. First time ever going and was very exciting!!
 Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Happy Hunter (28 June 2013)

They had a great one at the p2p championships in Heythrop May(?)ish time.


----------



## spacefaer (28 June 2013)

Are there any more this year?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (28 June 2013)

The Quorn do one around Christmas time


----------



## spacefaer (28 June 2013)

http://www.thefield.co.uk/news/537386/Quorn_Hunt_Gate_Jumping_Competition.html

Not til March sadly Carolineb :-(


----------



## A Musing (30 June 2013)

Toady at kimblewickhunt country fair from 1.45. Only just seen it advertised !


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (30 June 2013)

Just about to out same as above, one at Kimblewick country fair today, look at the website for contact details and directions


----------



## spacefaer (30 June 2013)

I need a bit more notice! ! Horse still in field lol!

(Was dressage judging today anyway! )


----------



## A Musing (1 July 2013)

Yes thought that might be a tad short notice for you lol but I only saw it on the day. Not well advertised!  Fun to watch though.


----------



## natalia (10 July 2013)

Lots of fun. We did it when hunting was frozen off last year. Basically it's a chase me Charlie with added booze!


----------

